# Challenging trout from TAS - I need a bigger net



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi All

This was my first trip in the kayak chasing trout for the season. I spent about 2 hours on the water at New Norfolk hoping to score some sea runners.

I started off trolling a Rapala along the edge. I hooked up to a decent fish pretty quickly. But it got off. Had a couple of other short hookups before finally landing a very small trout of about 30cm.

After a bit over an hour on the water I decided I'd just drift downstream and casually flick my soft plastic in among the snags. On about the tenth cast I got a bit too much loose line after giving the placcie a lift and noticed a big twitch on the line. I've seen that before... there's a fish having a go. I quickly got in the loose line and felt weight on the end. So I gave it a decent tu to set the hook and BANG. Heaps of weight on the end, I knew I was onto a good fish. I peddled out to deeper water away from the multitude of snags. It didn't take long before I saw colour. The fish was super long! He did a few jumps and then a few circles of the yak. Then he seemed to slow and I got him to the surface and thought he was ready for the net.

I slid him into the net and pulled him into the cockpit. But only half of his body was in the net and he started thrashing and went out the other side of the yak back into the water! Of shit!!!

Luckily he was still connected. So I got the rod up and he did a massive run and I just decided i needed to spend a lot more time tiring this fish out. eventually I got him half in the net again and this time shoved him and the net under my legs and held him in place while I got my priest and then managed to quickly dispatch him. After a few big breaths to calm down I shoved him safely in the fronty hatch. Job done. Dinner for a few nights for me and my kids. 

The challenge of landing big fish like this is so much more when done from a kayak as compared to a boat where you can have the luxury of a long handled, deep landing net.

Cheers
Vert


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You certainly do need a bigger net Vert.

I know nothing about trout fishing but that sucker looks huge. Happy hunting.


----------

